# KNPV seminar reminder & update



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a reminder that the Gerben Kamphuis KNPV senminar is this month (July 17-19) at Logan Haus Kennels. There will be a very diverse group of dog people here this year from US Military, US Customs, several Police K-9 handlers, private security dog handlers, sport and personal protection folks. 
Also Signature K-9 will have some of their great products available for purchase, their will be a 5.11 tactical clothing store having a going out of business sale with everything in their inventory available here at HUGE discounts. I have about 100 like new crates (size XL) available for purchase for $50 each.
We will have FREE lunch provided each day. For anyone who wants to do some firearms training after the seminar is finished each day, bring your fireams.......(this is West Virginia, so it is OK!!!)
We also have a Moto-X track if anyone wants to bring their MX bike to ride while they are here.
Alchohol is welcome AFTER the training if you are not shooting or riding!!! Sorry, no getting drunk and riding on the track with your .45's strapped to your side, and your Malinois on the back of your bike. 
(if you attempt this you are required to be SOBER!!)
Free primitive camping is available. (no shower, no electric hookup)
There is still room for more attendees so please come out and enjoy a nice weekend on the farm with us.
For more details about the seminar check out our website at www.loganhauskennels.com
Hope to see you here!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't wait to get down there Mike, it sounds more fun than I imagined. For all those folks that wanted a WDF get together, this would be the place, and time. Sounds way more fun than just dog training, although that is an added bonus\\/\\/\\/:razz:


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

Can't wait to come down. See you in a couple weeks. I know there will be at least 4-5 of us coming for Upstate NY. 

Upstate K-9
www.upstatek9.com
585-303-5420


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I have heard many good things about Gerben, I feel as though it is a excellent oppurtunity to improve my knowledge base and feel as though anyone could benefit from this mans time. 

I will see you in a couple of weeks Mike.

Wayne


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Wow, I'm currently only about 4 hours away from you Mike. Gonna have to con the wife into letting me disappear for a couple days. Dogs, guns and MotoX...3 of my most favorite things!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The wife gave the okie dokie. Looks like a very good chance I'll be there as long as the weather is good. I have strict instructions to NOT come home with a new pup/dog! Dammit man! Looking forward to being there.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bump:grin:


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

We were talkin about a blog during the seminar weekend with updates and pics, you know like twitter or something similar.

Would be cool for those who cant make it


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

argh! sometimes i really hate working every other weekend! wish i could make it...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

kristin tresidder said:


> argh! sometimes i really hate working every other weekend! wish i could make it...


 to bad, Lo would love it...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Just pulled into Princeton WVA to stay with a friend before going over tomorrow. Can't wait.

Howard


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I just want to personally thank Mike, Gerben, Ron and especially Mikes Wife for all their hospitality and having an incredible weekend!! Their were people Sport (PSA, Ring, Sch, IPO, SDA) Military, Law Enforcement and just enthusiast! It was great to speak amongst one another and here the difference in how we think and train. 

Gerbens ability to troubleshoot issues with certain dogs was incredible, correcting issues within a few sessions. I seen a few dogs flat on Friday, but by this afternoon were totally different and perfoming nicely.

His explanation of the KNPV was great and how they train, breed, decoy, etc, but he had so much knowledge and compared and contrast with the target audiences background. He took any and all questions. 

The lunch and hospitality of the Suttle Family was incredible, everyone was welcome into his family, house, kennel etc. 

If you have a chance to go next time, I highly recommend it, I enjoyed it, picked up some things to throw in the toolbox, met alot of people, made some new friends and had a great time.

Again, thanks Loganhaus Kennels!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Well we made it through the weekend. We had a great turnout and I think everyone had a good time and hopefully learned a few things. I want to thank the folks who jumped in to help out with the morning and evening kennel chores. I also want to thank the folks who helped my wife prepare the lunches each day.
I really enjoyed the company and I hope to see you all again here next year.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mike,

Just want to say a big thank you for the hospitality,conversation and overall first class program that you coordinated. Your facility is as professional as I've ever seen. It is obvious that you are 100 percent committed to obtaining, and breeding the best dogs you can. Gerben was a blast and I picked up some very useful information. I loved watching (and helping a little) the dogs train. It was interesting to see the different sport venues represented there. My only regret was not bringing my young dog with me. I enjoyed speaking to the other guests there, and the great food prepared by your very cool wife. Glad I made it.

Howard


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just want to say a big thank you for the hospitality,conversation and overall first class program that you coordinated. Your facility is as professional as I've ever seen. It is obvious that you are 100 percent committed to obtaining, and breeding the best dogs you can. Gerben was a blast and I picked up some very useful information. I loved watching (and helping a little) the dogs train. It was interesting to see the different sport venues represented there. My only regret was not bringing my young dog with me. I enjoyed speaking to the other guests there, and the great food prepared by your very cool wife. Glad I made it.
> 
> Howard


Thanks very much for the kind words Howard, it was a pleasure meeting you. I am very glad you could make it. Stop by anytime you want.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Thanks very much for the kind words Howard, it was a pleasure meeting you. I am very glad you could make it. Stop by anytime you want.


 As usual, I had a blast, even though I am a regular at Mikes, he always sees that I get my time in the suit with Gerben, I'm sure my train wrecks with Jack's big GS"S were pretty entertaining for everyone. Mike and Sherry always makes sure that every one feels at home. Thanks again.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> I just want to personally thank Mike, Gerben, Ron and especially Mikes Wife for all their hospitality and having an incredible weekend!! Their were people Sport (PSA, Ring, Sch, IPO, SDA) Military, Law Enforcement and just enthusiast! It was great to speak amongst one another and here the difference in how we think and train.
> 
> Gerbens ability to troubleshoot issues with certain dogs was incredible, correcting issues within a few sessions. I seen a few dogs flat on Friday, but by this afternoon were totally different and perfoming nicely.
> 
> ...


 thanks Jody, for giving me a hand with my young dog. Oh yeah, and thanks to that little Candian guy too.lololol You guys were very helpfull and I appreciate it.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

I would like to thank Mike and his family, Ron, Gerben. I learned alot from them. It also gave me a different perspective on how to train. I look forward to the next seminar when I can bring my pup. Mike just save the hotdogs and hamburgers for next time.:mrgreen: hahahahahahaha Next time I will have to bring out my gun and join the fun.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I just wanted to take a quick second to Thank Mike (his wife) Gerben and Ron for a seminar that was well worth the effort of going too. It was put together with professionalism that made all feel truly welcome from Mike and a knowledgeable friendly instructor in Gerben. This event was first class, I plan on attending again in the future and would highly recommend it to anyone.

Wayne


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey mike gerben and family. Thanks had a blast.. Any who trains in police work knvp schh psa ect . Owes it to themselves to watch learn and listen to gerben and his 3 generations of great training knowledge from the old school... If the wheel ain't broke don't fix it... 
Thanks again hill
yeh it looks like you will have to put up with next year lol


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like a good weekend and I'm sorry I missed it. I really, really wanted to go... but with Ronan unsound and Treva still just a wee pup, I couldn't.

Maybe next year, Mike? And I'll bring the wee brindle girl back and you can see her work.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

I also want to thank Mike and Gerben for a great weekend. I found the seminar to be very informative. It was interesting to hear Mike and Gerben explain all the little things they do with the puppies to build drive. I will definitely be putting some of the new techniques I learned to use with my new puppies. I would highly encourage those of you that could not attend this seminar to try and make it next year. I know that I will be back! I will also be posting some pictures from the seminar, so be sure and check out the photo gallary.

Mike & Gerben, thanks again for a very informative and fun weekend. Great job, guys.

Tom Cawood


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

I also want to personally thank Mike, Gerben, and Mikes wife (great food) for everything this weekend. It was a great all around weekend!! Gerben and Mike did a great job working with every aspect of the working dog world, from breeding, imprinting puppies, raising puppies, through full deployment of police K-9, sport and working dogs of all levels. 

Working and seeing a trainer and handler like Gerben work through issues with certain dogs was incredible, correcting issues within a few sessions. It was a great experience to work with and sit and talk with a guy with so much knowledge and experience that is willing to share it with you.

Mikes facility is top notch. His puppies are higher grade than I have ever seen, his green dogs are super nice and his stud dogs are SUPER!

I can't wait for the seminar again next year. 

Thank you again,
Mike & Gerban!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

For those who were not able to attend the seminar, here is an interview with Gerben and little of his knowledge we got to hear......

http://australianworkingdogforum.prophpbb.com/topic35.html


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks alot Greg,
It was great having you guys down here. I hope the puppies you got from us will work to your expectations.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

still wish i could have been there - especially for the puppy stuff!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Top notch all the way around. The puppy imprinting was great. Gerban was great to talk to and very knowledgeable, and quite funny too. Hopefully I will be in the market for a pup next year, in the mean time, I'll play around with Greg's. LOL It was finally nice to meet Mike and Ron, and kudos to your wife for all the hard work she did feeding all of us. Beautiful part of the counrty you live in...I like to call it a man's playground. See ya next year=D>:grin:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Todd,
It was nice to meet you as well. I enjoyed meeting everyone and I agree that Gerben did a great job. In my opinion he is one of the best trainers when it comes to building young dogs up. He is a very good teacher, and he is an excellent suit decoy.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Mike.

Apolgies for not being able to attend. It sounds like I missed a great opportunity to learn from a great trainer. 

Everything is worked out with my RV, and our Signature K9 RV America trip is progressing. We are hitting the east coast military first, and then moving further out west. 

Take care. 

Dave


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Tom,

Just checked out your photo gallery of the event. Scary how many of my pics were taken at almost the exact same time as yours. They were so close I thought you got mine some how.:-D Only difference is the quality. Yours are much better. Thanks.

Howard


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Howard you ought to post some of your pictures, I wished I could have remembered eveybody's name and the name of the dogs, it would have been nice to put names with pictures. Maybe Mike or some of the other guys can go back in post who the helper and dog was in each picture.
I have a couple of pictures of the whole group that I took Sunday morning I'll get posted later tonight.

Again I'll take the opportunity to thank Mike for a hell of a good seminar! Just a great group of people!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm a little technology challenged but will try. The video I took of some of the bitework with my phone wont play on the computer. Im trying to figure it out so I can post it.

Howard


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

hello,everybody
back home and everything back to normal 
wanted by this way to thank everybody who followed the seminar at mike,s place also wanted to thank mike sherry and ofcourse jr and jason for the super hospitality 
to take care of me and my family 
i had a supertime 
greetings gerben


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I so thoroughly enjoyed myself at the seminar. Gerben was EXCELLENT in his presentation, knowledge and technique. He uses tried and true methods for training and starts with a good template (GREAT genetics) and out comes a good working dog (healthy, proper drives, powerful, independent, problem solving ability...). Mike's facilities were beautiful. His family and his home were beautiful and I felt very welcome. Food was AWESOME!!! I can't wait for the next seminar. Well worth the money and travel time. Thank you all (Mike, Gerben, wives and kids).


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is Gerbens new website.

www.vankamphuis.com


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Got some pics posted (doubled a couple). Still working on the video. sigh#-o


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Zakia Days said:


> I so thoroughly enjoyed myself at the seminar. Gerben was EXCELLENT in his presentation, knowledge and technique. He uses tried and true methods for training and starts with a good template (GREAT genetics) and out comes a good working dog (healthy, proper drives, powerful, independent, problem solving ability...). Mike's facilities were beautiful. His family and his home were beautiful and I felt very welcome. Food was AWESOME!!! I can't wait for the next seminar. Well worth the money and travel time. Thank you all (Mike, Gerben, wives and kids).


 
That's cool you and Tim were able to go. One thing I havn't done is train a little with a KNPV expert and trainer.

We can discuss over dinner, I am buying, when will you be out here again?


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

i would like to thank mike,gerben,ron and everyone who was involved with the knpv seminar it was truly a once in a lifetime opportunity to meet and train with a WORLD level trainer like gerben. the facility is exactly what a working dog kennel should be...behind every kennel door was a 'true" working dog and that is what mike strives for in his kennel. everyone who is involved with working dogs to go and visit mikes kennel and purchase one of his pups i guarantee you have never owned a pup like his before !!!!!
thanks again mike see you soon


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks to Mke,gerben and their families for make my first trip to WVA a very warm and information filled weekend. Mike is a very well informed new age dogman. In his breeding and training he is taking the old tried and true and mixing it the new. His kennel is top notch and the amount of time spent with the dogs in incredible. His pups and dogs are well worth the money.Gerben was excellent. He dealt with each dog as an individual and gave great help with all kinds of dogs including Knpv, french ring schtzund and p.p. . One of the best seminars.

P.s. food was great
thanks Tim k-10dogtraining


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Tim,
It was great having you guys here. You are doing a good job with your dogs. Hope to see here when we have the next seminar (next time you can leave the giant knife at home)


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Just a reminder that the Gerben Kamphuis KNPV senminar is this month (July 17-19) at Logan Haus Kennels. There will be a very diverse group of dog people here this year from US Military, US Customs, several Police K-9 handlers, private security dog handlers, sport and personal protection folks.
> Also Signature K-9 will have some of their great products available for purchase, their will be a 5.11 tactical clothing store having a going out of business sale with everything in their inventory available here at HUGE discounts. I have about 100 like new crates (size XL) available for purchase for $50 each.
> We will have FREE lunch provided each day. For anyone who wants to do some firearms training after the seminar is finished each day, bring your fireams.......(this is West Virginia, so it is OK!!!)
> We also have a Moto-X track if anyone wants to bring their MX bike to ride while they are here.
> ...


Hey Mike,

This is Zakia, not Tim. I missed the 5.11 tactical gear person. Who was that? Do you have the name and contact info of that person's business? I am in need of uniforms for work. If you have time could you either post the info or email it to me? Thanks in advance for your time and assistance.

Zakia and Tim


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Tim,

I got distracted before I could compliment you on your dog. He was really jam up! You did a great job with him. BTW, you're wife's got salt.

Howard


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> This is Zakia, not Tim. I missed the 5.11 tactical gear person. Who was that? Do you have the name and contact info of that person's business? I am in need of uniforms for work. If you have time could you either post the info or email it to me? Thanks in advance for your time and assistance.
> 
> Zakia and Tim


Hey Zakia,
The 5.11 guy could not make it down from Boston, MA. He had to testify in court. I will get you his contact info. He used to own a small LE supply shop and he is now selling out to concentrate on other things. I am not sure how much stuff he has left, or what he may have in your size, but I will get you his info.
By the way I wanted to tell you that you are doing great as a decoy, really.....keep up the good work!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Mike. Thanks. I'll be sure to check back for the info. Hopefully he still has a few things. 

Thank you also for your comments. I'd really like to learn all the ins and outs of becoming a decoy. More than anything I'd like to be a training decoy. I think it is a gift to be able to properly read pups and dogs. Then build them up into strong working dogs. I'd like to be able to do that first and foremost. Unfortunately, there aren't a lot of dogs in our club, so I don't get much practice. (I catch my own dog a lot...sshhhhh...Don't tell Tim) Hopefully I won't have to work on the dates of the DVG helper seminar, so I can get in some more practice and training. 

Hey how was your motoX race?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Howard thanks a lot he is a good boy. I like him alot. As you know I thought your dog was great as well


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

I have 3 left-over professional made DVD's from the seminar. There are over 500 pictures on them. If you attended the seminar and would like one place contact me.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I will add that the dvd is very well put together, with excellent quality pictures. Very nice job


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry forgot to mention the DVD's are "FREE" to anyone that ATTENDED the seminar.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I have one of the DVD's and it is fantastic, the pics, video, music, etc. truly a first class production. Thanks Greg and Upstate K9.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i wish i had known about that...primitive camping, dog training and shooting!!:!: i'd have been there in a second. maybe next time. do you have a rifle range, or just pistols? how close is ammunition resupply? i might have to schedule work around the next event like that.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

chris haynie said:


> i wish i had known about that...primitive camping, dog training and shooting!!:!: i'd have been there in a second. maybe next time. do you have a rifle range, or just pistols? how close is ammunition resupply? i might have to schedule work around the next event like that.


I wanted to go also, but Mike wouldn't pay for my shipping :lol:


----------

